# malbouffe



## ifuliki

malbouffe
I cannot find this word anywhere.
It occurs in a program title in Canada


----------



## jann

welcome to the forum, ifuliki 

it sounds like "bad food" to me.... but wait for a second opinion
what sort of program is this?

Edit:  did you do a google search?  I just found this  - so it's pretty much "junk food", as we say in the US


----------



## frodon

Hello,


I would say " Junk food"


----------



## la grive solitaire

_La malbouffe_: junk food http://french.about.com/od/vocabulary/g/malbouffe.htm


----------



## frodon

not quite!

"mal"= bad

"bouffe"= from the verb "bouffer" (To eat .very familiar )

"bouffe" also means "repas"

Take a note at this common expression:
" On se fait une bouffe?" = means you invite someone to your home and you have a casual diner/lunch. or also everyone who is invited brings something...


----------



## balaam

the prefixe mal- is quite common in middle age and renaissance parlance for negative form. litterality it mean "bad"

mal-heur  ---> Un-happy

stephen Jay Gould masterpiece is "la malmesure de l'homme"

malmort and malbête are other "historic" case that don't survive modern times.

malbouffe is mal-bouffe. bouffe is eating, nowadays it's colloquial, in past time it mean happy feasting. so the word is bad-eating.

the word become popular in the '80s when Mc Donald made his mark in France while most restaurants where demoted to snackbars. the movie comedy  "L'aile et la cuisse" talk about this time and use "malbouffe" at least one time to talk about emergence of industrial food.

Junk food is the proper term I can find, though it lack elegance.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I personally don't think junk food is an appropriate translation for "malbouffe". "junk food" refers to the food itself, whereas in my view "malbouffe" refers to bad eating habits.


----------



## Gil

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> I personally don't think junk food is an appropriate translation for "malbouffe". "junk food" refers to the food itself, whereas in my view "malbouffe" refers to bad eating habits.



J'ai vérifié dans le Petit Robert 2007:


> Aliments dont les conditions de production et de distribution nuisent à la qualité et à la sécutité de l'alimentation (pollution, épizooties, hormones, OGM...)


----------



## CARNESECCHI

xxxx said:
			
		

> Aliments dont les conditions de production et de distribution nuisent à la qualité et à la sécutité de l'alimentation (pollution, épizooties, hormones, OGM...)


 
Ouah! Mc Do c'est plus de la malbouffe! Y'en a qui vont pas être d'accord!


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Still not convinced ...

In English, you could say : "it is junk food".
But in French, you wouldn' say : "c'est de la malbouffe", would you ?

On the other hand, you would definitely say : De plus en plus de jeunes présentent des symptomes liés à la malbouffe (... bad eating habits).


----------



## Nicomon

Jean-Michel Carrère said:


> Still not convinced ...
> 
> In English, you could say : "it is junk food".
> But in French, you wouldn' say : "c'est de la malbouffe", would you ?
> 
> On the other hand, you would definitely say : De plus en plus de jeunes présentent des symptomes liés à la malbouffe (... bad eating habits).


 
Je pense comme toi.  Le lien fourni par LaGrive (#4) dit en fait ceci:

*la mal-bouffe* 

_(fam) unhealthy eating, junk food_

àma, *unhealthy eating* convient mieux pour malbouffe

pour _junk food_... mon guide de la traduction suggère: _aliments malsains... _mais chez nous, vous entendrez plutôt  _du junk food_


----------



## ifuliki

Thank you all for your interest and help.
It appears that the precise meaning is "poor eating habits".
I ought to have been able to figure that out if I had
watched the program which used that word in the title.
It raises the question how would one translate "junkfood"
into French. Perhaps "malaliments". It trips nicely of the 
tongue but it doesn't sound colloquial. Could "mauvais aliments" 
fill the bill? It could signify food that was poisonous or polluted.


----------



## Gil

Pour "junk food" Le Grand Dictionnaire terminologique proposait "aliment vide" en 1998 et "malbouffe" en 2004.
Mon Harrap's propose "aliment peu nutritif" et "cochonneries".

Et je ne suis pas convaincu que la "bouffe", bonne ou mauvaise, soit une habitude:


> 2. bouffe [buf] n. f.
> • av. 1926; autre sens XVIIe; de bouffer
> 1¨ Fam. Le fait de bouffer, de manger. Il ne pense qu'à la bouffe. C'est l'heure de la bouffe.
> 2¨ Fam. Aliments qu'on sert aux repas. Faire la bouffe. Il aime la bonne bouffe. Þ cuisine; bouffetance, tambouille. — Par ext. Repas. On se fait une petite bouffe.
> Aliments. Þ nourriture. Acheter la bouffe. « Cinquante kilos de bouffe! dit Henri. Nadine ravitaille sa famille » (Beauvoir).


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> Pour "junk food" Le Grand Dictionnaire terminologique proposait "aliment vide" en 1998 et "malbouffe" en 2004.
> Mon Harrap's propose "aliment peu nutritif" et "cochonneries".


 
Par goût personnel... j'écrirais "aliments vides" (je l'avais temporairement oublié celui-là). Malbouffe (ou bouffe tout court) m'énerve. Je ne bouffe pas, je mange. Et dans mon assiette il y a des aliments/de la nourriture.  À l'oral, je dis en effet "cochonneries"


----------



## Cath.S.

À propos d'aliments vides, il faut tout de même noter que c'est une expression très peu employée.

Personnellement je dirais selon le contexte _aliments peu nutritifs / __mauvais pour la santé_, voire  _cochonneries_ ou même _saletés_ ; tout dépend du ton voulu, parfois on peut aussi contourner la difficulté :
people eat junk food => les gens mangent mal / ont une mauvaise alimentation ou comme dans cet exemple,
_ It is probably OK to eat junk food sometimes_
_=>_
_Ce n'est probablement pas grave de *manger n'importe quoi* de temps à autre_


P.s.Je n'aime pas _malbouffe_ non plus, je trouve cela très laid.


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> À propos d'aliments vides, il faut tout de même noter que c'est une expression très peu employée.
> 
> Personnellement je dirais selon le contexte _aliments peu nutritifs / __mauvais pour la santé_, voire _cochonneries_ ou même _saletés_ ; tout dépend du ton voulu, parfois on peut aussi contourner la difficulté :
> people eat junk food => les gens mangent mal / ont une mauvaise alimentation ou comme dans cet exemple,
> _It is probably OK to eat junk food sometimes_
> _=>_
> _Ce n'est probablement pas grave de *manger n'importe quoi* de temps à autre_
> 
> 
> P.s.Je n'aime pas _malbouffe_ non plus, je trouve cela très laid.


 
 Bien contente d'apprendre que je ne suis pas la seule à détester ce mot. Et mon "*aliments malsains*" suggéré plus haut n'était peut-être pas si mal après tout.


----------



## viera

As a translation for "junk food" I find that "aliments peu nutritifs" or "aliments vides" are misleading, masking the high-calorie content.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé 5 sens à "junk"
- Déchets, éventuellement recyclables
- Trucs sans valeur ou abîmés
- Héroïne (la drogue, pas Jeanne d'Arc)
- Viande salée (conserve de viande sur les navires) - _Tiens, il n'est pas dans WR, celui-là !_
- Jonque

Comme, en dehors du 4ème et 5ème sens, c'est tout bon pour la poubelle, je proposerais bien "alimentation-poubelle" ou "nourriture-poubelle"


----------



## Maetc

CARNESECCHI said:


> Ouah! Mc Do c'est plus de la malbouffe! Y'en a qui vont pas être d'accord!


 

Ah bon, parce qu'il n'y a pas d'hormones ni d'OGM chez Mc Do ?  


Pour en revenir à la question, jamais entendu "aliments vides" même si ça dit bien ce que ça veut dire....

Je dirais "cochonneries"


----------



## Maetc

ifuliki said:


> malbouffe
> I cannot find this word anywhere.
> It occurs in a program title in Canada


 

Et pour en revenir à la question initiale   je dirais "junk food". Definitely.

Ah les Français et la "bouffe", bonne ou mauvaise... Ca réveille toujours les passions.  

Bon appétit du fin fond de la Drôme, pays de l'olive...


----------



## Aoyama

I guess _*malbouffe*_ is, one way or another, linked to _*junk food*_, though in french the meaning (or the concept) has a wider range, bad/poor eating habits being covered (which is, to me, what junk food is).

[...]


----------



## balaam

Malbouffe is a somewhat snub saying. it's absolutly correct but have a false high class flavour while talking of something stinky.

every mother say "arrête de manger des cochonneries" to their children. none would use "malbouffe" out of classy TV debat.


----------



## Aoyama

Right.
 But someone could (rightly) ride a horse and shout "sus à la malbouffe"! Who knows, he might be followed by a whole gang of frustrated gourmets. I, for one, might even be tempted to join him/her.


----------



## Nicomon

CARNESECCHI said:


> Comme, en dehors du 4ème et 5ème sens, c'est tout bon pour la poubelle, je proposerais bien "alimentation-poubelle" ou "nourriture-poubelle"


 
J'aime bien  Ou encore... "aliments poubelle"


----------



## Aoyama

Pour les néologismes, on peut aussi avoir *alidégueu* , assez musical, vous en conviendrez. J'en ai un autre, mais qui frôle l'obscénité, avec *alim.* , je vous laisse deviner.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> J'aime bien  Ou encore... "aliments poubelle"


Je n'aime pas (désolée Luc ! ) : 

1. c'est calqué
2. la poubelle est le_ contenant_, pas le _contenu._ Ce serait plutôt le mangeur qui se transformerait en poubelle, en absorbant des aliments mauvais pour la santé.

En réalité, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de créer un néologisme passe-partout, ne serait-ce que parce que le concept de _junk food_ varie d'une personne à l'autre, certains peuvent par exemple considérer que le chocolat est de la _junk food_, alors que d'autres (dont je suis ! ) soutiendront le contraire.

C'est un terme fourre-tout qui en fait ne fait qu'exprimer la réprobation du locuteur et qui n'a rien de scientifique.


----------



## Aoyama

> la poubelle est le_ contenant_, pas le _contenu._ Ce serait plutôt le mangeur qui se transformerait en poubelle, en absorbant des aliments mauvais pour la santé.


Tout à fait vrai. Par contre, pourquoi "_de la_ junk food" ? *Du* ...


----------



## Cath.S.

Aoyama said:


> Tout à fait vrai. Par contre, pourquoi "_de la_ junk food" ? *Du* ...


Ni de la ni du, en réalité.

Je suppose - je sais - que j'ai écrit _de* la*_ parce que_ nourriture_ est du féminin en français. Mais le choix d'un genre est de toute manière arbitraire étant donné que le mot anglais n'en a pas.

C'est ainsi qu'en France nous disons _*un* job_ alors que les Canadiens francophones disent _*une*_, mais aucun des deux choix ne se justifie réellement.


----------



## Nicomon

egueule said:


> la poubelle est le_ contenant_, pas le _contenu._
> 
> En réalité, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de créer un néologisme passe-partout, ne serait-ce que parce que le concept de _junk food_ varie d'une personne à l'autre.


 
En ce qui me concerne, n'importe quel néologisme est mieux que malbouffe. Et je trouve "mauvais pour la santé" un peu longuet.  Aliment-déchet alors, ou aliment-ordure? L'OLFQ suggère aussi aliment-camelote et autres trucs. Désolée egueule je n'ai pas pu résister à l'envie.  

P.S.: àma le chocolat n'est pas du/de la _junk food_, c'est du/de la _comfort food... _


----------



## Aoyama

Quand même, dans ce débat sur la malbouffe et _le_ junk food (*le* pour moi parce que food = _aliment_, même si ça peut aussi être _nourriture_), qu'on ne perde pas de vue que même si ce n'est pas très sain (et souvent pas très bon), _ça se mange_ et ça reste aussi _le régime alimentaire_ de beaucoup de gens, qui ne mangent pas pour autant des ordures ou des déchets, ni ne cherchent dans les poubelles ce qu'ils mangent. Ils le paient.
  De la cochonnerie, sûrement ...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Quand même, dans ce débat sur la malbouffe et _le_ junk food (*le* pour moi parce que food = _aliment_, même si ça peut aussi être _nourriture_), qu'on ne perde pas de vue que même si ce n'est pas très sain (et souvent pas très bon), _ça se mange_ et ça reste aussi _le régime alimentaire_ de beaucoup de gens, qui ne mangent pas pour autant des ordures ou des déchets, ni ne cherchent dans les poubelles ce qu'ils mangent. Ils le paient.
> De la cochonnerie, sûrement ...


 
Je l'ai dit, je n'aime pas "malbouffe". Mais je tiens à préciser que mes suggestions d'ordures et déchets n'étaient pas sérieuses du tout.  Quant à poubelle, je reconnais ne pas avoir bien réfléchi.  Par contre pour camelote (une propositon de l'OQLF) je ne dis pas non. 

- Bien des jeunes, pourtant en pleine croissance, mangent beaucoup d’*aliments vides*.
- Cette chaîne de restaurants, reine de la *malbouffe*, est présente partout dans le monde.
*- Les aliments-camelotes, ça ne coûte pas cher, mais ça ne vaut pas cher non plus*.
- Ce n’est pas en mangeant des *cochonneries* que tu retrouveras la forme.

Et dans d'autres contextes..._aliment sans valeur nutritive_, _aliment malsain_, _aliments gras et sucrés_, _mauvaise alimentation_,_ alimentation malsaine_, _nourriture de mauvaise qualité_


----------



## Aoyama

Nous sommes bien d'accord sur les aliments vides et le reste. 
On en revient au début, la *malbouffe* c'est mal manger. Une forme de _luxe_ (de pauvres, généralement) à relativiser quand même avec ceux qui n'ont *rien à bouffer* .
Quant aux chaînes qui font commerce de cette malbouffe et en tirent des profits très rentables, c'est un problème de civilisation. Je suis toujours sidéré de voir (ou de lire) que des entreprises comme Mac Donald, Coca-Cola, Pepsi-Cola et d'autres soient citées comme des exemples de "marketing" ,de "profitabilité" alors que leur raison d'être repose sur la vente d'aliments d'une indigence révoltante, ou d'eau sucrée, dont là aussi la réussite commerciale au niveau planétaire laisse pantois ...


----------



## Nicomon

Oh, mais j'ai bien compris. Sauf que je n'y peux rien, le mot bouffe m'énerve. Des goûts et des couleurs... 

Je préfère dire que les pauvres n'ont _*rien à manger*_, et je connais des gens très bien nantis qui *mangent mal / ont une mauvaise alimentation*, pour "faire vite". On vit dans un monde "pressé"


----------



## PERSEE

Gil said:


> J'ai vérifié dans le Petit Robert 2007:



That's it! "Malbouffe" is not limited to junk food, although it includes it. It refers to all the bad habits in eating: having sandwiches while your work, eating too much, drinking sodas instead of water (or wine or beer), never buying fresh vegetables, fish, things that are good for you. Using cheap oils instead of healthy olive or walnut oil, things like that. Most of the food that is sold in supermarkets is "junk food" even though it's not McDonald's.

The word "malbouffe" has very derogatory undertones, of course, in a country famed for its cuisine, its "gastronomie", its "amour de la bonne chère".


----------



## Aoyama

All of the above is true. 
 Food sold in supermarkets isn't all junk food, but most food sold in so-called "discount supermarkets" apparently appears to be, according to a new book published in France. This gives a new meaning to malbouffe, absolutely. Cheap ingredients, unwanted fat and salt or sugar amount, overuse of monosodium glutamate etc. 
  But then, once again, it may be bad food but it is still _food_. People live on it (even if they may end up living shorter lives).


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> But then, once again, it may be bad food but it is still _food_. People live on it (even if they may end up living shorter lives).


 
And _food_... as you said it yourself (post # 47) is aliment.  My point all along was to suggest another word than malbouffe. S'il faut absolument un mot en "mal", je dirais plutôt *malalimentation.*  Par contre, si je mange trop salé, je serai peut-être un peu bouffie.


----------



## Aoyama

*Malalimentation* est intéressant, mais comme on a déjà malbouffe ...
Par contre, je reviens à bouffer et manger. Dans une autre vie j'ai habité à Montréal, je ne me souviens pas que les Québécois utilisent "bouffer".
J'ose cependant penser qu'il y a une différence, _subtile peut-être_, entre "rien à manger" et "rien à bouffer".
On dira(it) : certaines peuplades en Afrique n'ont rien à manger (famine)
ces SDF (le mot existe au Canada ? La chose, oui) n'ont rien à bouffer, ils font la queue pour recevoir un repas chaud
distinguo que je fais probablement discutable, mais quelque part je crois qu'il est réel.
Quant à malbouffe ou junk food, tout est relatif aussi, je me souviens avoir mangé les meilleurs sous-marins de ma vie à Montréal ...

Comment vous faites pour manger des sous-marins ?


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> *Malalimentation* est intéressant, mais comme on a déjà malbouffe ...
> Par contre, je reviens à bouffer et manger. Dans une autre vie j'ai habité à Montréal, je ne me souviens pas que les Québécois utilisent "bouffer".
> J'ose cependant penser qu'il y a une différence, _subtile peut-être_, entre "rien à manger" et "rien à bouffer".
> On dira(it) : certaines peuplades en Afrique n'ont rien à manger (famine)
> ces SDF (le mot existe au Canada ? La chose, oui) n'ont rien à bouffer, ils font la queue pour recevoir un repas chaud
> distinguo que je fais probablement discutable, mais quelque part je crois qu'il est réel.
> Quant à malbouffe ou junk food, tout est relatif aussi, je me souviens avoir mangé les meilleurs sous-marins de ma vie à Montréal ...
> 
> Comment vous faites pour manger des sous-marins ?



Ma suggestion se voulait en effet plus "internationale".  Bouffe n'est cependant pas complètement inexistant à Montréal (par ex. "on va se faire un bonne bouffe"). Le verbe m'énerve plus que le nom. 

Si, comme je le pense, SDF signigie "sans domicile fixe", vous entendrez plus souvent les "sans abri". On dit aussi communément BS, en parlant des sans emploi qui reçoivent un chèque du bien être social. 

Je saisis la subtilité que tu fais entre bouffer et manger mais je crois que dans les 2 cas on dira à Montréal "rien à manger". Enfin c'est ce que je dirais, moi... je ne réponds pas au nom de tous mes compatriotes.  Je dis parfois aussi "rien à se mettre sous la dent" (mais c'est long).  


Chauds: couteau/fourchette. Froids: ouvrez grand la bouche.
Mais la qualité des sous-marins n'est plus ce qu'elle était.


----------

